# Ashtabula?



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

Any information on Ashtabula fishing? What are the best ways to catch those walleyes this time of year? Any information would help. Thanks.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't fish the lake much until mid June, but from what I know head north. Fish old 26 up to the high bridge north of sibley. The other option would be to fish the creek.


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you for the information. What are some good tactics? I know people fish bouncers with spinners a lot and I hear a lot about 10-16ft of water. Does anyone pitch cranks in the shallows or pull lead core? Thank you


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Spencer,

Fishing it like DL this tme of the year can be very productive. Lead works well, but hard to follow coutours and the channel edges. In a few weeks the best by far is spinners/crawlers and run te channel basin and edges until you find a pod of active fish and pick them apart.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Not a lot of pitchn, but lead core does get pull fairly often out there.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Try trolling a #5 or #6 Salmo Black/Gold or Blue Dace Hornet. A #4 rigged 4' - 6' behind a Bottom Bouncer is a good rig too.


----------

